# First babies born on our farm



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Cream Puff delivered twin bucks without assistance this morning before we were awake. She is my most aloof doe, and I had been unable to catch her, so she kidded in the barn with the entire flock cheering her on. This morning I was able to lure her into the kidding pen with her babies. She's a wonderful mother, and she and the babies look healthy.

























Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats!!  LOVE the one in the last photo!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how adorable!! Look at those ears! 

I have a Cream Puff too


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you! I'm so happy.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have a Cream Puff too


Our does all have dessert names. 

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! That's cute! And would make me hungry having them all named after such good foods! LOL!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new little cuties!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL thats a very stark contrast between babies and mama  Beautiful.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought her bred to a Myotonic. I assume that's where the color comes from. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Just weighed them--8 and 7 lbs!


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice size!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

My oldest daughter likes them. 

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Cute,congrats


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!!! )


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you! Mama has such a beautiful udder, too. In a couple weeks I'm going to try her out on the milking stand. The boys are starting to hop around a bit today, and those little tails just won't stop wagging.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Its about 2.5 days after the kids were born. At this point does she still have colostrum, or is her milk in? Should I milk her out a bit and freeze some "just in case."


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to save colostrum, you need to do that on the first day. Now the milk doesn't have as much colostrum.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'll save some from the next doe. She's ready to go any time now.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice little colorful doe born today.








Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable kids, such shiny black ! Congrats


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

So cute


----------

